# Wiring for replacing Hopper with Super Joey in two Hopper system



## kkbell (Sep 6, 2015)

I currently have a two hopper and two joey system with a 1000.2 EA dish and a duo node. One hopper/joey is in the main house, and the other hopper/joey is in the detached shop/home office. The wiring limitation is that there is only one cable between the two structures and nothing to be done about that. The distance of that cable is not a problem. 

In anticipation of replacing the Hopper in the house with a 4k Joey when it’s available, I am considering incorporating a Super Joey into the mix. Would the attached wiring approach work? I’ve seen enough to know that I need to replace my duo node with a solo node, but have not found my exact situation illustrated online. My reason for not going with a single Hopper and 3 regular Joeys is that I would prefer to have the additional tuners. My other consideration in a single Hopper setup is that my goal is to keep the Hopper in the workshop (served by the single wire) so I don't have to have a Hopper in the bedroom.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

Your splitter isn't wired correctly.

Since the Integrator combines or "integrates" the dish & MoCA signals, the Integrator needs to be "fed" a MoCA signal -- that's why I put in signal direction arrows on the splitter.

Here's DISH's wiring:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Zulu said:


> Since the Integrator combines or "integrates" the dish & MoCA signals, the Integrator needs to be "fed" a MoCA signal -- that's why I put in signal direction arrows on the splitter.


MoCA is bi-directional ... so your arrows need to go both ways (Hopper getting and sharing content with the SuperJoey as well as each Joey getting content from either the Hopper of SuperJoey while returning control information). Everything needs to be able to talk to everything.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

James Long said:


> MoCA is bi-directional ... so your arrows need to go both ways (Hopper getting and sharing content with the SuperJoey as well as each Joey getting content from either the Hopper of SuperJoey while returning control information). Everything needs to be able to talk to everything.


So the OP's diagram is correct?


----------



## kkbell (Sep 6, 2015)

I appreciate the help and info. I see the error on the splitter direction now. I should have picked up on that from the other diagrams I researched.


----------

